# Koi a la Monet



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

war vor kurzem in Südtirol. Diesen Koi hab ich in der empfehlenswerten Gartenanlage von Schloß Trautmansdorf bei Meran fotografiert. Da der Untergrund des Flachwassers eher suboptimal war, hab ich ein bißchen gephotoshopt und eine Textur eingezogen.

Vielleicht gefällt es 

Übrigens . . . der Regen umzu KA wird übrigens so langsam wärmer 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas 

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was so manche mit einem Fotobearbeitungsprogramm alles hinbekommen.
Ich bin froh wenn ich das Bild bissel abgedunkelt bekomme ... 

Schönes Bild 

Mandy


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

sehr schön! ein kapitaler Hirsch, würd ich sagen...

lg ina


----------



## Bambus Mami (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

Toll, Thomas!
Sehr gut gemacht. Das Bild gefällt mir außerordentlich! Wie groß war der Junge denn?

LG Bambus Mami

PS: Wenn ich Dir ein Bild von mir schicke, kannste das dann auch etwas aufhübschen?????


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

@ Bambus Mami . . . sind 90 cm realistisch


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

sehr schön bearbeitet, aber das Model finde ich unschön, da gibts feinere


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

Schönes Tier, schönes Foto!


----------



## Neusi (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*

Cool! Das würde ich mir glatt an die Wand hängen...


----------



## klaus e (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi a la Monet*


wenn das Seerosenblatt da war wo's ist, gefällts mir


----------

